# Yosmite Bash Shell Requires Sudo To Modify Directory Structure



## j831526 (May 31, 2015)

This may have started after upgrading from Maverick to Yosemite or after a Yosemite upgrade. I'm not sure which. I'm on 10.10.3 and frequently work within a BASH shell. When working with code I sometimes need to add, move, or remove directories. My user account has administrator privileges - same as with Mavericks. I'm working in directories within and below my home directory - NOT system directories.

I used to be able to mkdir, mv, cp, rm -r etc. WITHOUT using SUDO. Now I have to always use SUDO. This is UNLIKE all previous OS X versions, any Linux versions, and any Unix versions I've used before. It's REALLY annoying

Any suggest? - Thanx - Charlie

BTW: I tried posting in Apple discussion forums, but their website is completely screwed up when using Safari of all things!


----------



## j831526 (May 31, 2015)

j831526 said:


> This may have started after upgrading from Maverick to Yosemite or after a Yosemite upgrade. I'm not sure which. I'm on 10.10.3 and frequently work within a BASH shell. When working with code I sometimes need to add, move, or remove directories. My user account has administrator privileges - same as with Mavericks. I'm working in directories within and below my home directory - NOT system directories.
> 
> I used to be able to mkdir, mv, cp, rm -r etc. WITHOUT using SUDO. Now I have to always use SUDO. This is UNLIKE all previous OS X versions, any Linux versions, and any Unix versions I've used before. It's REALLY annoying
> 
> ...



Ok, I now see what's going on. The same problems also appear with Finder; I'm forced to "authenticate" all directory manipulations but ONLY on the base or root volume (my iMac hard drive). When I switch to an external volume, everything works as before. I suppose Apple will call this an intentional security update or some similar bull crap. I still can't post to Apple support forums because Safari INSISTS I must want to use my email address as my userid even though Apple doesn't allow it (hello left hand - hello right hand). Anyway, if you run into the SUDO problem, find a cheap external drive for your coding work, and make sure the Time Machine will back it up.

Charlie


----------



## j831526 (Jun 2, 2015)

Nobody seems to be reading this thread, but JIC, this wasn't Apple's fault. Somehow while setting up my Go environment, my Go directory ownership was Root. I don't know how this happened, but it was likely a finger check on my part

Charlie the Embarrassed


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 2, 2015)

j831526 said:


> Nobody seems to be reading this thread, but JIC, this wasn't Apple's fault. Somehow while setting up my Go environment, my Go directory ownership was Root. I don't know how this happened, but it was likely a finger check on my part
> ...


OP - notice that your thread has had well over 100 views, just no responses. 
Good to hear that you found out what caused your issue.


----------

